# Yellow Bellied Spot



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have caught many a spot over the years and I have caught the famed Yellow Bellied spot. What I do not know is what is the difference? Most of my Yellow Bellies have been pretty big as far as spot goes and for a while I thought they were elder statesmen but I have caught big spot (12") that were not Yellow Bellies so I am now confused.

So what do you all know about the Yellow Bellied spot? Is it a different strain of spot? Is it their habitat? etc etc.

thanks


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

All the yellow bellies I have caught have been very big. Back in the days we use to catch spots the size of croakers. I don't know the reason for the yellow tint underneath, but they sure taste great. Just as you, I thought the bigger ones naturally have the yellow under belly. I have no idea what causes it, possibly their diet or maybe the age of the fish. 

KT


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Spot get yellow bellies from feeding way up inside brackish estuaries all summer long. The tannin-stained water causes that golden coloration.

The reason yellow bellies are associated with big spot is because the ones that have pigged out way up in the creeks during the summer come flooding out during the fall run. People see big spot coming out of the creeks and associate yellow bellies with big spot.

If you fish lots of creeks, you can catch yellow bellied spot all summer long regardless of their size.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Flea !! I am sure KT and I aren't the only ones who did not know!  

When they leave the creeks and Bay and make there pilgrimage to the Ocean do they lose the yellow color before they return the next year? Just curious.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks Flea !! I am sure KT and I aren't the only ones who did not know!


Count me as #3. 

I always figured they were "mature" big boys or something.  Thought the lady spot have a thing for yella tummys and the boys were just showing their colors.  

Just proves you can learn something new here all the time.

Thanks Flea.
.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*

thanks for the spot education at what degrees water do they come into the ocean/piers


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Big spot's bellie turns yellow when they are out of water and in your cooler. I always thought that was why we call the big spots yellow bellies. When spots first come out of water, they are kinda whitish. The bigger ones turn yellow quick when out of water. Smaller ones do not turn as yellow.


----------

